# The Bag Has Been Scarred And My Arms Are Recovering....



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 4, 2007)

The bag has been scarred and my arms are recovering after an intense workout with my ASP baton on one of my in house heavy bags.  How many of you like to hit your bag, tires, etc. with your sticks or blade trainers and how often do you do it?  For myself I try to get a bag workout in with my ASP, Stick or Blade Trainer about every other day and yes I do go through bags. (though I do ducktape them for a long, long time)


----------



## Dave Leverich (Nov 4, 2007)

On a related note, bag protection for stick work... anyone make a sleeve? I was thinking carpet perhaps. I do some work on the bag, but I'm leary of destroying yet another heavy bag and don't have room for a tire dummy.


----------



## dubljay (Nov 4, 2007)

I would love nothing more than to wail on my bag, but alas there's no way i could afford to replace it, as it is I got lucky when I bought it for only $30.  Hell i dont even have the time to hit my bag with my natural weapons, let alone anything else.


----------



## MJS (Nov 5, 2007)

I love hitting the tires!!  Gives you the chance to really let loose!  I remember a seminar I went to with Tuhon Gaje.  2 rounds on the tires.  Needless to say, it was a fantastic cardio workout, my forearms were throbbing and my hands were sore...but, it was well worth it!!


----------

